# Dogs are strange.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a photo of our Bull Lurcher (top) who is very aggressive towards other dogs, the recued whippet we have only just got and yet look how the Lurcher trusts the new dog already.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

What's not to like? >


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovely,looks like the new hound has been accepted as part of your pack.
We had a similar situation when introducing a new pup to a dog aggressive dog.Within a few weeks the pup turned out to be the boss of team terrier :grin2: and they're now best friends.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As you, so rightly, say it is all about trust. Most cases of aggression are caused by fear. This is often made worse by having their fight/flight option reduced to just fight by being trapped on a lead.
If it were made law to socialise every pup then the world would be a better place for dogs. A well socialised pup will cope with most things in life.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> As you, so rightly, say it is all about trust. Most cases of aggression are caused by fear. This is often made worse by having their fight/flight option reduced to just fight by being trapped on a lead.
> If it were made law to socialise every pup then the world would be a better place for dogs. A well socialised pup will cope with most things in life.


Absolutely. 
What a super picture, I would print it and whenever I felt a bit miserable just look at it, warms the heart and puts a smile on the face.
Maybe now he/she has a doggy friend things will change concerning other dogs.
I hope so.


----------

